# Help me! Chicken Eye Problem



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Rett 99 is having a problem with her chicken's eye.

Pictures and symptoms posted on this thread
Chicken question


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with the eye itself. I do see a bird that doesn't look like it feels well. Going to need more information and better shots of the bird standing on its own.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Alright here's the ones I have right now I will go get some more 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

And I'm a boy: / haha 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The inner eyelid coming over had me question the health of the eye. If that is constantly coming across then I'd be concerned about injury or infection. 
There is another picture of the bird that doesn't seem to be showing signs of stress. Its very hard to go by a picture as that only gives a second in time. A run down of symptoms would be beneficial, rett.

Is this only one eye? Does he hunch down a lot?
Are his wings held close to the body or allowed to droop?
Hows his appetite?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm only looking at a tiny pic but the picture of the bird looking straight on seems to be showing a good deal of swelling in that eye.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Some symptoms are the inner eyelid is constantly partially over,its watering, he keeps scratching with his foot. And it's only one eye that's doing it 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

He's pretty cute, I must say.

If he were my bird - and I know that everyone is different and as such there might be a much better idea thrown out - but I'd take him inside and flush the eye with sterile saline, gently pat a dry tissue over the eye (with it closed!) to dry the area, and put in over-the-counter antibiotic eye drops. I'd not flush it again after the eyedrops are applied but just initially to wash out any irritants.
If there is swelling around the eye I apply a warm compress of water and sea salts, with a clean cloth. Do this before eye drops each day so as not to wash the eye drops out.

Hows his breathing? Any nasal discharge or crusties? Sneezing and snorting?


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

No no nasal discharge or nothing like that breathing is fine also and thanks I will try that so any antibiotic 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> He's pretty cute, I must say.
> 
> - but I'd take him inside and flush the eye with sterile saline, gently pat a dry tissue over the eye (with it closed!) to dry the area, and put in over-the-counter antibiotic eye drops. I'd not flush it again after the eyedrops are applied but just initially to wash out any irritants.
> If there is swelling around the eye I apply a warm compress of water and sea salts, with a clean cloth. Do this before eye drops each day so as not to wash the eye drops out.
> ...


The scratching at the eye does make you think there is something in there.

You had the same thought I did about rinsing and treating.

I thought I saw swelling too but the pic is a bit to far away to say it is. And the wing thing, not knowing breed or mix it might be nothing and that is normal positioning for the wing set on the bird.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

I just flushed It out hopefully it will help 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree Robin, the drooping wings don't seem to be an issue based on the bird's erect posture. Definitely seems like the conformation of his wing set.

Did anything come out of the eye, rett? A slow gentle flush with you gingerly pulling back the outer eyelids will let you examine them. He may have an injury causing discomfort as well, did you see any scratches or anything?

I asked about breathing as eye issues can sometimes be sinus issues. If he has no discharge or breathing problems that probably isn't the case.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope no scratches all I could see really was the third eyelid constantly staying out 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

That's because its swollen and irritated. Hopefully it'll improve in coming days with the antibiotics.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah I will update y'all 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

That looks like infectious coryza. My own 546 pullets had once suffered from it. Below are from a research I made when my birds were infected:

*Infectious Coryza*
The cause is a bacterium called Hemophilus paragallinarum. The disease spreads from bird to bird and flock to flock by contact and airborne infected dust particles and via the drinking water. Equipment and personnel can also spread the disease. The incubation period varies from 1 to 3 days.

*Clinical signs*
The main signs of the disease are inflammation of eyes and nose, with foul smelling discharges, conjunctivitis (Inflammation of the conjunctiva of the eye), sneezing and swelling of the face around the eyes and wattles. Watery discharge from the eyes often lead to closed eyes. Feed and water intake is reduced (weight losses, drop in egg production). Mortality varies but is generally low.
The organism is difficult to isolate in lab for identification.
The symptoms are similar to CRD.

*Treatment and control*
Eradication and prevention are the most desirable means of controlling coryza. Vaccines have been developed but are only used in areas where the disease is endemic and cannot be eradicated.

*Treatment: *Use effective drugs like sulfadimethoxione () or sulfathiazle in feed or water or erythromycin (a content of keproceryl WSP - antibiotic & vitamins) in water can reduce the symptoms. Oxytetracycline
Streptomycin (a content of keproceryl WSP - antibiotic & vitamins), Dihydrostreptomycin, sulphonamides, Tylosin, flouroquinolones, erythromycin are bactericidal and might prevent carriers.

Online:
•	Not common
•	Occurs most often in semi mature or adult birds.
•	Infection may be slow or rapid
•	Birds can be carriers
•	Once a flock is infected, all birds shuld be considered as carriers
•	Symptoms appears within 3 days after infection


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> I agree Robin, the drooping wings don't seem to be an issue based on the bird's erect posture. Definitely seems like the conformation of his wing set.
> 
> Did anything come out of the eye, rett? A slow gentle flush with you gingerly pulling back the outer eyelids will let you examine them. He may have an injury causing discomfort as well, did you see any scratches or anything?
> 
> I asked about breathing as eye issues can sometimes be sinus issues. If he has no discharge or breathing problems that probably isn't the case.


You won't be able to see scratches or anything but a major cut without a dye and exam light. How do I know this? My daughter clocked me in the eye with my hard contact lenses in when she was just an infant. It was a miserable 48 hours.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

So should. Seperate him from the others 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Play it by ear. Watch to make certain the others don't think he's a target. 

If there is anything in play here, they are already exposed. Separation for that reason alone is useless.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm about to get some hens also what should I d with the sick chicken 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I would quarantine the chicken in a quarantine pen. This can be made out of a medium dog crate and then using brooder supplies for feeder waters


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The new hens should be in quarantine. That way if the new or old have something brewing you protect one group from the other.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

hellofromtexas said:


> I would quarantine the chicken in a quarantine pen. This can be made out of a medium dog crate and then using brooder supplies for feeder waters


Why? If the bird is infectious the others already exposed. The time of infection occurs before symptoms show up.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Should I just decapitate them and get rid of the trouble he was free

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Good heavens, I wouldn't go to that stage yet. He doesn't look ill he has a bum eye. Qt your new hens, fix this fellow up.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The disease posted is listed as uncommon and involves respiratory distress, your rooster isn't nasally so I'd put that on a back burner for now.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Why? If the bird is infectious the others already exposed. The time of infection occurs before symptoms show up.


The new hens from infected


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I always qt new birds. It protects everyone.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Alright thanks I don't know what I would do without you guys to help me out :sly:

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have no definitive answers for you. Your boy's situation is rather uncommon. I do not feel comfortable that he has anything other than an injured eye. But separation from the flock creates more stress for him and I don't see any reason to do it right now. Only if the others begin to pick on him or he's down and unable to care for himself should he be removed.

Quarantine is one of the most important things you will ever do for your flock when bringing in new birds. Many of the chronic respiratory issues are in hiding until a bird or birds are put under stress. A move qualifies as stress. I've lost count the number of people who have brought trouble in to their perfectly healthy flock because they did not quarantine the new birds.

Put him down? I wouldn't. You can also use what is going on with him to learn about how to treat and care for injured birds.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

robin416 said:


> We have no definitive answers for you. Your boy's situation is rather uncommon. I do not feel comfortable that he has anything other than an injured eye. But separation from the flock creates more stress for him and I don't see any reason to do it right now. Only if the others begin to pick on him or he's down and unable to care for himself should he be removed.
> 
> Quarantine is one of the most important things you will ever do for your flock when bringing in new birds. Many of the chronic respiratory issues are in hiding until a bird or birds are put under stress. A move qualifies as stress. I've lost count the number of people who have brought trouble in to their perfectly healthy flock because they did not quarantine the new birds.
> 
> Put him down? I wouldn't. You can also use what is going on with him to learn about how to treat and care for injured birds.


Not him, the brand new other hens from the possible infected hens.

He remains with his flock and the new hens remain with theirs for a month

The reason I say this is if you add the new hens you may compound the problem with infection the new hens bring in.


----------

